# 2/12/11~Pizza Fatty, Turkey, ABTs, Jerky, & Deep Dish Pizza



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey All,

I had a pretty good day this past Saturday Smoking, Drinking, & Relaxin w/ my Bro & my buddy... I had a pretty big menu planned since the weather was nice... My main goal was to make a Pizza Fatty wrapped in dough rather than bacon (idea i originally had from making pepperoni bread, cheese steak bread, and so on... I also asked *GOT14U* for a little advice as he has done this in the past, so special thanks to him)... i was planning it for a few weeks, but i had a bit of a mishap... we will get to that in a bit... BTW, this thread might be all over the place because the variety of the meal and i am putting it in order as things were done, so i apologies in advance LOL... thanks!

Thursday night after work I marinated some sliced up London Broil for Jerky...

Friday night after work a mixed up my dough to let it rise over night in the fridge... I usually do a simple style dough (warm water, yeast, & flour), but i wanted to change it up so i went online and got a recipe for Uno's Deep Dish Dough... They were nice enough to have this available on there website:  http://www.unos.com/about/press/2009/0109_1.html

_*UNO's MASTER DOUGH RECIPE*_

_Yield: one 20-ounce ball of dough to make one 12-inch Chicago-Style Deep-Dish Pizza_

_1 Package active dry yeast_
_¾ Cup warm water (105-110 degrees F)_
_1 Tsp. Sugar_
_¼ Cup Corn oil_
_2½ Cups All-purpose flour_
_2 Tsp. Salt_
_1 Tsp. Olive oil_
_12" Deep-Dish Pizza Pan or Cake Pan_
_In a mixing bowl, dissolve the yeast with water and sugar. Add the corn oil and blend. Add the flour and salt and mix thoroughly. If using a stand mixer, mix for 4 minutes at medium speed, until the dough is smooth and pliable. If kneading by hand, knead for 7 to 8 minutes. Turn the dough out of the bowl and knead by hand for two additional minutes. Add olive oil to a deep bowl. Place the dough ball into the bowl and turn it twice to coat it with the oil. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and a kitchen towel.* Let the dough rise for two hours. Do not punch it down. Spread and push the dough ball across the bottom of the pan and up the sides._

_*At this stage, the dough can be put in the refrigerator and allowed to rise slowly overnight. Take the dough out of the refrigerator at least an hour before you are ready to assemble the pizza._

I had to substitute the Corn Oil w/ Veggie oil (still tasted great)... I also decided to double the recipe... Here it is all mixed and in a ball Friday night....








Woke up Saturday morning & i took it out the Marinating Jerky and got it ready for the Dehydrator... I just recently started making jerky so i have been experimenting with different flavor combos... I did Honey & Hot Pepper Flakes, Cinnamon & Cayenne, Montreal, and finally just Honey...

Honey & Hot Pepper Flake (have done this twice and so far my favorite):
	

		
			
		

		
	







Cinnamon & Cayenne (pretty good, but needs some sweetness added)







Montreal (will do this again)
	

		
			
		

		
	







Just Honey







I put the jerky in the dehydrator and went to the store to get the rest of the days meal
	

		
			
		

		
	







ABTs being assembled (Cheddar Cheese & Mini Nathans Franks are the stuffing)







Turkey we rubbed down with Mayo and added Paprika, Thyme, Rosemary, Garlic Salt, Old Bay, & Black Pepper







Now for the Pizza Fatty... I used Zesty Hot Sausage stuffed w/ Mozzarella, Sliced up Whole canned Tomatoes, & Pepperoni... (started to roll and realized i forgot to take a pic)







After i rolled it i tried to tighten it up with plastic wrap (especially since i was not using bacon) it ended up tearing the fatty... i was highly upset, but decided to move on and improvise... I wrapped the torn roll tightly in tin foil and poke some holes for smoke penetration... still worked out fairly well...

Everything in the smoker:







Time to pull the dough and see what we got
	

		
			
		

		
	







I had a decent amount after rising so i decided to make a pepperoni deep dish while the food was smoking... (Mozzarella, sliced up the rest of the canned tomatoes left over from the Fatty, and some Italian seasoning)...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Jerky was done dehydrating while that pizza was cooking we sampled the flavors than i bagged them up for snaking during the week







Pizza was done and first taste of the dough i was happy... i will be using this dough again for other pizzas and experiments LOL
	

		
			
		

		
	







We enjoyed (devoured) the pizza and before we new it the ABTs were done (and eaten in record timing LOL)







The Turkey and the Fatty finished, so i wrapped the Turkey to rest... & i rolled out the remaining dough to get it ready to wrap around the fatty also added more cheese



















I scored the top to limit chance of sides splitting







Backed for about 45 min & here is the Turkey after resting:



















Sorry no sliced shots of the Turkey... But it was darn good... everything was smoked in apple wood... The Pizza Fatty wrapped in dough was a hit (even with the mishap) it will not be the last time i do one like this... It was top notch... Sorry for the declining clarity in the QView... they seem to deteriorate as my soberness did LOL... Thanks for looking!


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow you were busy!! Looks awesome! any pics of that turkey cut up??


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2011)

Man o Man what a meal! Excellent job. I'm gonna try the fattie, that really looks good to me.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 16, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Wow you were busy!! Looks awesome! any pics of that turkey cut up??


Unfortunately, no... I kept meaning to snap a shot but it just got away from me

 




SmokinAl said:


> Man o Man what a meal! Excellent job. I'm gonna try the fattie, that really looks good to me.


Oh man it was great wrapped in the dough... I will def be doing it again!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 16, 2011)

Man that looks like a wonderful feast. Heck of a job!


----------



## czarcastic (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, that's quite a feast!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Wow you were busy!! Looks awesome! any pics of that turkey cut up??




That's funny!

I was thinking exactly what Terry said, before I got to his comment!

Doesn't look like you were doing much of that "Relaxing"!

Thanks for showing,

Bear


----------



## arnie (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice job, now that's my kind of weekend!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome cook!!!!

  Thanks for the pics!!

  Craig


----------



## barneypoo69 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sure looks good to me.....about the fattie though.......wrap the fattie in the dough & what did you do next ? You "backed it" at what temp for 45 minutes ?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 16, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Man that looks like a wonderful feast. Heck of a job!


Thank you much! I really appreciate it!
 




Czarcastic said:


> Wow, that's quite a feast!


Thanks, & it was well enjoyed!
 




Bearcarver said:


> That's funny!
> 
> I was thinking exactly what Terry said, before I got to his comment!
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! yeah there were points of constant movement and running around, but once was all said and done... i was relaxing alright! Thanks for looking Bear!
 




Arnie said:


> Nice job, now that's my kind of weekend!


Thank you! You & me both!
 




fpnmf said:


> Awesome cook!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the pics!!
> 
> Craig


Thanks & I appreciate taking the time to look... Pleasure was all mine!
 




Barneypoo69 said:


> Sure looks good to me.....about the fattie though.......wrap the fattie in the dough & what did you do next ? You "backed it" at what temp for 45 minutes ?


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah i had my Fatties Back Yo! lol

Sorry i cant spell... I baked it in the oven @ about 400 for (i think) 45 min... I am not gonna lie... by that time i was pretty well intoxicated... I peeked every so often till it was nice and golden brown...


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 16, 2011)

Real nice job it all looks real good..


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 17, 2011)

tyotrain said:


> Real nice job it all looks real good..


Thank you much! & thanks for looking!


----------



## shoten2003 (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like a vegetarians nightmare. I love it.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 20, 2011)

Great thread Steve.  Love seeing these big smokes.  Good job outta you!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 21, 2011)

shoten2003 said:


> Looks like a vegetarians nightmare. I love it.


LOL!!!! Thank you much!
 




The Dude Abides said:


> Great thread Steve.  Love seeing these big smokes.  Good job outta you!


Thanks Dude! I appreciate it!


----------

